# Indian Lake, bluegill pics yesterday!



## carp (Oct 31, 2011)

After 4 unsuccessful spots,,, I hit the mother load, 65 keeper gills on two docks!!!!! Soft plastic tails and ice jigs tipped with wax-worms an spikes.


----------



## Bowhunter15 (May 17, 2016)

Looks like a nice mess, congrats !


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

carp said:


> View attachment 229683
> After 4 unsuccessful spots,,, I hit the mother load, 65 keeper gills on two docks!!!!! Soft plastic tails and ice jigs tipped with wax-worms an spikes.


Good job! Guys I was withbailed out after playing musical spots for 3 hours an fishing maybe a total of 21/2 hours. Sucks after a long drive. Now I know drive myself!!!! 
Was hoping to find something like that!


----------



## carp (Oct 31, 2011)

I needed to catch a few fish,,, Sat was 5 hours of fishing 0 saugeyes, and 4 pan fish.
Sunday 0 saugeyes, but the bluegill bite made up for a poor weekend. Warm temps this week and weekend will help tremendously!


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

carp said:


> I needed to catch a few fish,,, Sat was 5 hours of fishing 0 saugeyes, and 4 pan fish.
> Sunday 0 saugeyes, but the bluegill bite made up for a poor weekend. Warm temps this week and weekend will help tremendously!


Yeah bye the end of this week crappie/gills will be jumping on the banks!!!!


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

Carp,were they on metal or wood docks?


----------



## Tim67 (Mar 21, 2013)

carp said:


> View attachment 229683
> After 4 unsuccessful spots,,, I hit the mother load, 65 keeper gills on two docks!!!!! Soft plastic tails and ice jigs tipped with wax-worms an spikes.


----------



## Tim67 (Mar 21, 2013)

Wow lookks like you had some very nice size gills in that haul. Awesome


----------



## fishslim (Apr 28, 2005)

John everything was biting yesterday afternoon. Did you find any Saugeye yesterday evening?


----------



## carp (Oct 31, 2011)

fishslim said:


> John everything was biting yesterday afternoon. Did you find any Saugeye yesterday evening?


Couldnt get the saugeyes to go that day but have got a some last 2 nights. Today being overcast and warm should really turn them on.


----------



## Snyd (May 5, 2004)

Carp - Nice job on the Gills - I am sure those fried up really good.


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

Joe you all ready boat wise? I here the channels will have enough water after a few good rains after becoming of month.
Lol hint hint not Indians channels either


----------



## Snyd (May 5, 2004)

Yip boat is good - My delay a few weeks back was a truck - My daughter ran into mine and totaled it because they couldn't find a bed for it. I have the new truck now so I am ready.


----------



## 1more (Jan 10, 2015)

How fast was she going. Lol


----------



## Snyd (May 5, 2004)

Traffic was stopped in front of me and I saw this car not slowing down behind me - Next thing I know I was hit and saying a few choice words the. Realized it was my daughter. She tried to stop but the rod was a little icy. She hit my truck on the back passenger side. Looking at it, it didn't look like a lot of damage. However, it was determined that my bed needed replaced. Al state couldn't find a bed so they totaled it. I was really shocked that they did that.


----------

